# Focus RS New Advert



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone seen the Facebook advert.

Not sure how to link but it looks the dogs danglies.

Lots of sideways action, 350bhp, 0-62 in 4.7 which is very fast for a manual gearbox to 62.

And best of all £28.9K......not usually a Ford fan but that puts a M135i, S3, Golf R, Leon Cupra all in their place and makes the new RS3, A45 look stupid expensive.

And with the RS it should hold its value better than all of the above too. Many would say the the Focus is better built than the A Class and 1 series too which are both quite poor on the quality front.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Does look nice!

Never been a ford man but recently I'm being swayed!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I like how it's much more subtle than the current rs which is chavvy and overly aggressive looking for a pretty meh car

Only downside is that it's 5 door only


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> Anyone seen the Facebook advert.
> 
> Not sure how to link but it looks the dogs danglies.
> 
> ...


A fact that all of the other cars you mentioned will come back with better updates to counter the Focus RS, there is talk of a four - door saloon RS3 pushing 400 bhp+, I am keenly waiting for the new Golf R 400 and there is a strong possibility VW will give the :thumb: for production, exciting times for petrol heads among us.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I quite like it, i wish they did a DSG type box, i would also be worried about the slight chavvy image they have, not all owners of course.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> I quite like it, i wish they did a DSG type box, i would also be worried about the slight chavvy image they have, not all owners of course.


I will be keen to see the full test drive review and the car put through it's paces from the motoring press to really see the hype around this car. I just wish the German brands weren't so expensive


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

There's a little thing that annoys me about the new rs though on top of everything already mentioned 

It has different style RS badges on the car which would annoy the he'll out of me. It's like they couldn't decide so just put all their ideas on at once


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

like fords or not totally agree with Kimo last one was waaaaay to chavy they got that massively wrong, i dont think anyone can doubt that at £28.9k its the best value for money out there for hot hatches. Build quality etc will remain to be seen. 

Whilst the more higher end cars are way more expensive this also means that only a certain select group of people will buy them where as unfortunately the cheaper it is the more it appeals to certain groups (tracksuits and baseball caps wanting to race everything) unfortunately.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not keen. It doesn't stand out and jump at you. I'm a big fan of the last Focus RS. It's in your face and it looks aggressive and I like that. It's what a RS should be.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just been on the Ford site , once I added blue paint , optional front seats , painted calipers and lux pack it ended up at £32k


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

John74 said:


> Just been on the Ford site , once I added blue paint , optional front seats , painted calipers and lux pack it ended up at £32k


It's still much cheaper than the German performance cars, if only their prices were more competitive, but I guess it like whats been said before about premium products and better all round quality and better resale value, not to mention badge snobbery.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess this is the video?






I'm really undecided. One thing I'll say about the performance figures, Ford have often been guilty of exaggerating. It seems most manufacturers times are beaten on tests, but Ford often don't. The last RS claimed 163mph top speed and most tests couldn't manage 150mph with 0-60mph a few tenths down.

It'll be interesting to see the spec for the standard car. That price isn't much above a Focus ST3.

I'm still unsure about a manual box only option, they do make for the headline 0-60mph times that people crave. The A45 and RS3 will be in the high 3s now. I'm still not sold about them overall though. They can be good when you're cruising about, but there is something rewarding about a manual box when looking for interaction and fun.

You are always going to pay for a badge. The A45 is always going to be more pricey wearing an AMG badge and having a hand built fully forged engine.

The new one has apparently stepped the bar up a lot in many aspects. It's got a funny front bumper now though.

Certainly plenty of choice in the hatch market.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I will be keen to see the full test drive review and the car put through it's paces from the motoring press to really see the hype around this car. I just wish the German brands weren't so expensive


I suspect it won't be any faster than a DSG MK7 R, so i am not sure why I would swap even though I am looking at it lol.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> I suspect it won't be any faster than a DSG MK7 R.


I suspect so Shaun, very good performance figures though but still falls short of it's key rivals, I would have thought ford engineers would have at least matched the AMG and RS3 on performance and added an auto box as optional, but a guess ford will bring out a limited run of a more powerful RS.


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> like fords or not totally agree with Kimo last one was waaaaay to chavy they got that massively wrong,


sorry, but I don't see how you can say that ford got the mk2 massively wrong.

what other 5-6 year old cars that were 25 - 27k brand new are still going for 23 - 24K private sale and 21 - 22k trade in, and still have head turning looks.:driver:

if it was a chavy car then the price wouldn't be that strong


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

John74 said:


> Just been on the Ford site , once I added blue paint , optional front seats , painted calipers and lux pack it ended up at £32k


Haha, i think that's quite reasonable


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

legs said:


> sorry, but I don't see how you can say that ford got the mk2 massively wrong.
> 
> what other 5-6 year old cars that were 25 - 27k brand new are still going for 23 - 24K private sale and 21 - 22k trade in, and still have head turning looks.:driver:
> 
> if it was a chavy car then the price wouldn't be that strong


They're not exactly grown up looking are they

They're overly aggressive looking yet if you've been in one you'll know that how they drive doesn't match the looks

Much better cars out there for the money too


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Kimo said:


> They're not exactly grown up looking are they
> 
> They're overly aggressive looking yet if you've been in one you'll know that how they drive doesn't match the looks
> 
> Much better cars out there for the money too


I'd totally disagree, I'm 40 and not chavvy in any way.

don't get what you mean that the drive doesn't match the looks, it isn't a 1.2 that's under the bonnet

granted a lot of the high prices is to do with the fact that there wasn't another rs to replace it with until it was announced a few weeks ago, but I looked to change mine 2 months ago and I could have sold it 3 times over, not one of the interested guys were chavvy either


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I just specced mine upto 33.5k, surprisingly you need to add 1 k for parking sensors and cruise control and privacy glass and key free, most of those bits are Standard on the competition.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

To be honest I'm not sold on the way it looks. I don't think the current Focus is a particularly good looking car. It looks somewhat ungainly so even in RS/ST guise it doesn't tick the 'sporty' hatch look for me.

That said as a car to drive it's bloody good, my girlfriend has the TDCI model and it's great. Engine aside, it's a nice place to be, well spec'd and the chassis gives you a bit of everything and done well. So I'd expect the RS to be a fantastic car to drive.

Staggering at that base price for the performance you're getting. You're essentially getting RS3/A45 performance for a hell of a lot less money. To be able to drive a hatchback that does 0-60 in under 5 seconds for sub-£30k brand new is quite something. At least it's priced in hot hatch territory unlike the other 4WD hyper-hatches that Audi and Mercedes have offered.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

S2 rs turbo all day long....


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Shaun said:


> I suspect it won't be any faster than a DSG MK7 R, so i am not sure why I would swap even though I am looking at it lol.


Over a standing start probably slower against a dsg R. On the move or track based I think the RS will drive away fairly easy , like for like driver.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Over a standing start probably slower against a dsg R. On the move or track based I think the RS will drive away fairly easy , like for like driver.


I guess we will see, the RS3 didn't do as well as expected in Evo's test


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Phillloyd said:


> S2 rs turbo all day long....


S1 all day long for me


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

legs said:


> sorry, but I don't see how you can say that ford got the mk2 massively wrong.
> 
> what other 5-6 year old cars that were 25 - 27k brand new are still going for 23 - 24K private sale and 21 - 22k trade in, and still have head turning looks.:driver:
> 
> if it was a chavy car then the price wouldn't be that strong


i'm just going on what i have seen and 99% of drivers in them are just that, the rear of the cars are aweful especially the exhaust but it is all imho.

for me they turn your head for all the worng reasons, looks wise they just look plastic and like theres so many parts just stuck on as an adtiional thought.

for me and again personal opinion if i wanted a fast car i wouldnt want it screaming out look at me.

no offence meant


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> i'm just going on what i have seen and 99% of drivers in them are just that, the rear of the cars are aweful especially the exhaust but it is all imho.
> 
> for me they turn your head for all the worng reasons, looks wise they just look plastic and like theres so many parts just stuck on as an adtiional thought.
> 
> ...


None taken


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> I guess we will see, the RS3 didn't do as well as expected in Evo's test


It's already been said that the RS3 is not meant to be a track car so it would not perform as well, but for everyday usability, practicality and straight line performance, not many cars of this class can match it and also it has that delightful and characterful 5 cylinder engine.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

not for everyone but if i bought a hot hatch and could afford an RS3 on the track it would not be id buy a second car and make it track purpose only


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> i'm just going on what i have seen and 99% of drivers in them are just that, the rear of the cars are aweful especially the exhaust but it is all imho.
> 
> for me they turn your head for all the worng reasons, looks wise they just look plastic and like theres so many parts just stuck on as an adtiional thought.
> 
> ...


Exactly my opinion too

But then living in the same town I guess we're gonna see the exact same knobs lol


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

So wait... are you telling me the Audi 'RS3' wasn't expected to be great on the track? Come off it... it was supposed too, its the RS model for god sake. If you used that argument with a standard A3 then yes, but not their ultra hot hatch version. The car fails at what it should be good at, simple as that.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Exactly my opinion too
> 
> But then living in the same town I guess we're gonna see the exact same knobs lol


thats when people arent being shot at or hit with hammers!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shaun said:


> I guess we will see, the RS3 didn't do as well as expected in Evo's test


That's bitterly dissapointing for the RS3. The little Civic wiped the floor with it on track testing for Autocar.

It is however much faster on the straights. Test showing 3.9 for 60 and 9.8 for 100mph are much faster.

It does feel heavier and softer. I'm amazed the R beat it though. It really is much quicker.

The brakes didn't feel bad on my test drive. Not up to the A45s brakes, but overheating on a test lap is really poor.

Top Gear did some testing at Knockhill with hot hatches and the RS3 was the quickest.



I can't help but notice the M135I was still the fastest on the straight.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

goog on a track yes the best nope, choice between two cars dealer says o but this one is great on a track too, o thats helpful i've never been to a track let alone on one but im sure the wife and bank manager when i tell them i buying a road car is great on a track will appreciate it.

end of the day where will it spend most of its life?

way too much who has the biggest balls as appose to how it drives day in day out which is why you buy it


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Not many RS models have. been much good as track cars. Too much FWD bias, it's not their game. Too heavy too.

The older RS4 had a chassis that wanted to let the rear come in to play much more than any other RS, and judging by all the follow ups I think Audi must of been taking some oversteer pills at the time. They need to get hold of some more soon lol.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

M135 is defo high on my list for next car

I want the coupe though so older one


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

I love it !


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

alan hanson said:


> i'm just going on what i have seen and 99% of drivers in them are just that, the rear of the cars are aweful especially the exhaust but it is all imho.
> 
> for me they turn your head for all the worng reasons, looks wise they just look plastic and like theres so many parts just stuck on as an adtiional thought.
> 
> ...


I have to say that the great majority of people I see in them are a bit chavvy, not all the people though, i remember buying my ST then seeing people at ST meets and thinking I didn't quite fit in LOL, i guess it didn't bother me then and if you don't follow the scene it's not an issue for some. 
All that said i would be tempted if it had DSG but I also feel I would regret it after a few months, I'm confused LOL.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> I have to say that the great majority of people I see in them are a bit chavvy, not all the people though, i remember buying my ST then seeing people at ST meets and thinking I didn't quite fit in LOL, i guess it didn't bother me then and if you don't follow the scene it's not an issue for some.
> All that said i would be tempted if it had DSG but I also feel I would regret it after a few months, I'm confused LOL.


Why do you think you would regret it Shaun?,imagine all that power with a DSG box, or is it still an image thing?


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Not a fan, I think it looks really dull, doesn't suit being a 5 door and the interior is just as cheap looking as the last one.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Why do you think you would regret it Shaun?,imagine all that power with a DSG box, or is it still an image thing?


Manual only though.

Which is what a Hot Hatch should be really no matter how good Auto's get.

But Manual will be dead and buried in the next Decade. EV vehicles will see to that within 10 years once the range goes past 300+ miles on a charge.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Why do you think you would regret it Shaun?,imagine all that power with a DSG box, or is it still an image thing?


Because I think it wouldn't be any better than my current car, maybe it would be worse!


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Manual box for me
But then I would say that !


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I suppose any car that ticks certain boxes will attract certain types of buyers. Some will be the stereotype and others will be people that love the car.

The previous Focus RS was lairy, loud and fast as is the new one. It will inevitably attract people who like cars for those reasons, some of which will enjoy burnouts in car parks. Others will buy it because it's a good car, drives how they like etc etc. 

I'd have no issue driving one, there are a number of cars with a certain image but I wouldn't give a monkeys if I liked it.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Got to give Ford Credit though. When it was first rumoured it was:

325bhp with 4WD for £30K

They delivered

350bhp with 4WD for less than £29K and to top it off dropped in a Drift Mode....how can any car fan moan at this?

A Sapphire 4x4 new used to cost £27K


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Think if I had the money would rather buy the new civic type R


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Although, how many of these cars are going to get written off due to 'drift mode'. 

People seem to wet their pants over RWD and assume that they are by default a drifting god the moment they get behind the wheel. This drift mode, I suspect will mean a number of these cars ending up ar$e end in a hedge! haha


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

One thing that does look REALLY **** in real is the reverse light

There's a blank space in the rear lights but no, let's just stick it right in the middle of the back of the car


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Alex_225 said:


> Although, how many of these cars are going to get written off due to 'drift mode'.
> 
> People seem to wet their pants over RWD and assume that they are by default a drifting god the moment they get behind the wheel. This drift mode, I suspect will mean a number of these cars ending up ar end in a hedge! haha


Yeah drift mode don't come as standard for the driver!

I think the mode just alters the traction control to off though if you were to look at the nitty gritty. I think the Video's showing it sideways is, lets say driver enhanced.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ffrs1444 said:


> Think if I had the money would rather buy the new civic type R


Saw a Red one 2 weeks ago at a local park, was getting lots of attention mainly from teenagers.

It really is in your face like nothing before. It makes the last Focus RS look very very plain. I'm not sure I would like to drive round in it purely because it's going to get everyone on the road wanting a race..it does look a bit barry bolt on.

Not sure if Honda have mis-read the Hot Hatch Market direction with the New Civic. Great engineering spoilt when the designers were let free on the happy pills for the day. (the rear wing will make you laugh when you see it in person)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> Manual only though.
> 
> Which is what a Hot Hatch should be really no matter how good Auto's get.
> 
> But Manual will be dead and buried in the next Decade. EV vehicles will see to that within 10 years once the range goes past 300+ miles on a charge.


I agree, I can't see manual being around in that time either, height performce German cars offer auto and electric cars are well, electric.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Saw a Red one 2 weeks ago at a local park, was getting lots of attention mainly from teenagers.
> 
> It really is in your face like nothing before. It makes the last Focus RS look very very plain. I'm not sure I would like to drive round in it purely because it's going to get everyone on the road wanting a race..it does look a bit barry bolt on.
> 
> Not sure if Honda have mis-read the Hot Hatch Market direction with the New Civic. Great engineering spoilt when the designers were let free on the happy pills for the day. (the rear wing will make you laugh when you see it in person)


yep think they've miss read this, hot hatches now are seen by many not just young lads wanting to race everything to prove how big/small they are. the performance hot hatches work and are subtle to a degree which means a wider variety of people can buy them. if i wore a suit to work would i contemplate then driving around in a batmobile add on rs/typre R nope car matches the image of the driver for me. hot hactches now pretty much tick almost every box


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

:detailer:


Soul boy 68 said:


> I will be keen to see the full test drive review and the car put through it's paces from the motoring press to really see the hype around this car. I just wish the German brands weren't so expensive


Dont need the motoring press for that. The Germans will win regardless of price, build wualoty, performance etc, especially evo magazine !!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Saw a Red one 2 weeks ago at a local park, was getting lots of attention mainly from teenagers.
> 
> It really is in your face like nothing before. It makes the last Focus RS look very very plain. I'm not sure I would like to drive round in it purely because it's going to get everyone on the road wanting a race..it does look a bit barry bolt on.
> 
> Not sure if Honda have mis-read the Hot Hatch Market direction with the New Civic. Great engineering spoilt when the designers were let free on the happy pills for the day. (the rear wing will make you laugh when you see it in person)


I saw a blue one in Andover , think it's everything a hot hatch should be fast and naughty looking and I know what you mean about the choppers who just think I want to race you attitude and tail gate you, but just think the new Rs looks lame but then it's got a sweet engine , bit like the new EVO


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ffrs1444 said:


> I saw a blue one in Andover , think it's everything a hot hatch should be fast and naughty looking and I know what you mean about the choppers who just think I want to race you attitude and tail gate you, but just think the new Rs looks lame but then it's got a sweet engine , bit like the new EVO


Yeah in Person they are absolute bonkers, much more aggressive than in pictures. The rear just screams "tailgate me, I'm up for racing" the exhausts for a production model are HUGE.

I would love to have a go in one but for everyday driving and trying to keep things a bit low key when going quick...no chance. The Police would pull you over even when stationary:driver:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Just doesn't sit right being a five door. It doesn't look sporty enough for an RS. BT a fan sorry


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Autocar have done a little bit on the car and one thing stands out.......1599kg! 

That's too heavy.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Autocar have done a little bit on the car and one thing stands out.......1599kg!
> 
> That's too heavy.


That's like hippo heavy  the competition must be lighter I am sure. I also heard some audio footage of the engine note, a little uninspiring to say the least when compared to the RS3 and M2.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

What is the going rate weight wise for a 5dr 4WD midsize hatch nowadays?

The figures that Ford are talking seems that whatever it weighs doesn't stop it going fast and going sideways.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alfa male said:


> Just doesn't sit right being a five door. It doesn't look sporty enough for an RS. BT a fan sorry


BT


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> What is the going rate weight wise for a 5dr 4WD midsize hatch nowadays?
> 
> The figures that Ford are talking seems that whatever it weighs doesn't stop it going fast and going sideways.


The RS3 is about the heaviest at 1520kg. It's already said to be too heavy.

The others are a further 40-70kg lighter than the Audi that I can see. 1600kg is very heavy.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> What is the going rate weight wise for a 5dr 4WD midsize hatch nowadays?
> 
> The figures that Ford are talking seems that whatever it weighs doesn't stop it going fast and going sideways.


1500kg has got be the norm now. Those vw ups are close to a tonne......
New cars are heavy.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Hang on, when did we start be believing Autocar?. 
They are including the 75kg for a driver and luggage, manufacturers often quote Kerb/unladen weight which I believe doesn't, me thinks Autocar are sensationlising it slightly.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Hang on, when did we start be believing Autocar?.
> They are including the 75kg for a driver and luggage, manufacturers often quote Kerb/unladen weight which I believe doesn't, me thinks Autocar are sensationlising it slightly.


It has been a rule for a while that kerb weight has to include fluids, petrol and a driver/ luggage.

All kerb weights, in recent years, should include this.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> It has been a rule for a while that kerb weight has to include fluids, petrol and a driver/ luggage.
> 
> All kerb weights, in recent years, should include this.


They have changed the name in the bumf to unladen weight then, take the RS3 it clearly states in their catalogue the 1520kg does not include a driver?

















]


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shaun said:


> They have changed the name in the bumf to unladen weight then, take the RS3 it clearly states in their catalogue the 1520kg does not include a driver?


I think they have to clearly specify unladen weight if they ever quote a weight other than the official kerb weight.

I might still have the RS3 brochure at home.

Edit... you must have added that as I quoted you.

Unladen and kerb weight are two different things.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

So what are Autocar quoting then?, it's very confusing, should I add 75kg to the wight of the RS3 if I was going by a Autocar review?

they quote nearly 1600kg for a 135i X drive

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/bmw/m135i/first-drives/bmw-m135i-xdrive-first-drive-review

PS I'm not buying one so it doesn't mean anything to me, but I don't think it's going to be that much of a problem on the road anyway.
I would much prefer to put the cars on a proper weighbridge and see what these cars actually weigh


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks as if they do have some confusion over kerb weights. Some cars are quoted as kerb and others unladen, but stated as kerb.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Indeed, as I said I would love to see all these cars weighed properly, I don't for one minute think it's going to be a lightweight car but I also don't think it will differ massively to the competition either.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll need to find the thread, but I remember a magazine put the latest Astra VXR on the scales and it was hugely over the claimed weight. That was without the addition of loads of toys and equipment.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

They must all weigh very similar, same size roughly, same engine sizes except the 6 pot BMW.

Give or take 100kg, which like mentioned wouldn't be noticed on the road once you are in the 1400-1600kg bracket.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> They must all weigh very similar, same size roughly, same engine sizes except the 6 pot BMW.
> 
> Give or take 100kg, which like mentioned wouldn't be noticed on the road once you are in the 1400-1600kg bracket.


With a couple of people in any car, it's quite an obvious drop in performance. Only if you've got massive power will you hide that amount of extra weight.

With just one passenger in the car, it adds quite a bit to a standing quarter.

The last RS was also a bit heavy. It didn't have the straight line performance I'd expect from 300bhp. The 335i is much faster.

It'll be interesting to see how good this car is when it comes along.

I just found the headline of that weight was far too high for a Ford hot hatch.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I still think it will be pretty tasty for less than £29K


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> I still think it will be pretty tasty for less than £29K


Are you considering one Robertdon? At the end of the day it's priced competitively, I don't think ford could ever price it at its more premium German rivals as it could struggle for sales, but up against its closer rivals like the type r and Golf GTI, it should do well, that's the way I see it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> I still think it will be pretty tasty for less than £29K


The list price is now £30k, they've upped the price.

You're £1100 for bucket seats and £1000 for the luxury pack to get cruise control. Nav, wheels and paint would also be on my list. I'd be £34.5k.

Manual only too, which some will prefer, but it's an expensive option on other cars to have an auto. Usually around £1800.

Remember when the A45 AMG was ridiculed for costing £38k? The Ford won't be much cheaper.

Here's a link to spec your car.

http://www.ford.co.uk/ConfigureyourCar/Focus-RS/RS


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I specked mine up to £34,240 and blue is it only Colour I like, overall a poor choice of colours. They could have done much better on colours.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I would consider one, but my last RS Ford rusted so badly I've never been that confident in the brand.

With 2 young kids a Golf R estate is hard to look past on the lease deals for £300 a month (with dsg).

Bet the RS comes in at £450 on a lease. Which would be way to much if you can get a 135i for less than £350.

I would always pick a straight 6 over a 4 pot in this price range.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> I would consider one, but my last RS Ford rusted so badly I've never been that confident in the brand.
> 
> With 2 young kids a Golf R estate is hard to look past on the lease deals for £300 a month (with dsg).
> 
> ...


Now your talking, I have always believed and said that while fords are good cars, their build quality and longevity don't stand the test of time and oh yes, a straight 6 over a 4 pot for me too.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Specced one to £31250, white with lux pack is all I'd go for. Prefer the standard wheels to the optional ones. I'd get the standard ones painted gunmetal or black though.

Could live with the standard seats, especially as a five door, the big Recaros can make the back a bit claustrophobic, the kids wouldn't like them.

Paint choice is poor though, 50 shades of grey and Blue or White.

I think it's a well specced car and a great package at that price....will sell really well.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

my mate has the RS mark2 the one that was out about 5 years ago,and i have to say after my initial thoughts of chavyness of the last one,this is pretty drab.if it wasnt for the twin exhausts it could be a ghia lol.the collection of colours leaves a lot to be desired as well.no offence to anyone who is buying one by the way,just my opinion.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

silverback said:


> my mate has the RS mark2 the one that was out about 5 years ago,and i have to say after my initial thoughts of chavyness of the last one,this is pretty drab.if it wasnt for the twin exhausts it could be a ghia lol.the collection of colours leaves a lot to be desired as well.no offence to anyone who is buying one by the way,just my opinion.


It seems to be a general concencers that the colours available are quiet poor, considering the price tag of the car I expected at least a red colour to feature in the range.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

this reminds me a lot of the old impreza wrx,the mcrae one etc where very brutal looking,muscular,square stanced and purposefull looking.then they released a new shape one and it was rounded,smooth edged and looked a lot like a standard subaru.i think it was the 2011 Subaru Impreza WRX that looked very plain.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have always believed and said that while fords are good cars, their build quality and longevity don't stand the test of time


Back in the day maybe, used to seeing Mondeos with 300k on the clock and still going strong.
What ford did you own that didn't stand up to the job.

Apparently 1500 deposits taken (can't remember were I saw it) which isn't surprising, I nearly put one down and my local dealer says they had quite a few and interest for the new mustang, their both going to be very popular cars, probably see more of them than golf r's


----------

